# المنتديات الاجتماعية > كلام الناس >  الفراغ ام الوحدة؟؟؟

## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

أيهما اخطر؟  أيهما يفزعنا أكثر؟ 

الوحدة أن يكون حولك ألف انسان 

فلا تحس منهم بأحد 

ولا نصف أحد 

والفراغ أن يكون حولك كل البشر 

تراهم.. وتحس بهم.. 

لكن وجودهم كالعدم 

كلاهما خطير اذا.. 

وكلاهما من الآخر أخطر؟ 

خطر الوحدة أن معظم الرجال وحيدون 

كمعظم النساء.. وحيدات 

حولهن الأزواج والابناء 

ويبقين وحيدات 

فالوحدة إحساس.. لا انسان هنا أو هناك 

الفراغ كالوحدة ايضا.. مجرد إحساس 

لكنه إحساس يرتبط بالآخر 

يرتبط دائما بغياب الآخر 

عندما يكون مجرد شيء يتحرك.. 

يبكي ويضحك.. 

بلا مشاعر أو إحساس 

فيبقى جسدا.. كباقي الاجساد 

شيء من بشر.. وشيء من حجر.. 

وشيء من فتات 

هو قدرنا.. 

اننا خلقنا في عصر يحتضر فيه الحب 

وتولد فيه الوحدة من رحم الفراغ 

فأيهما أخطر ؟

----------


## Ahmad zo3bi

الفراغ بقاموسي ...انو الانسن يكون عايش بدون هدف او معنى ولا يوجد ما يسعى له ولا يوجد شيء يشغل وقته فيه......اما الوحدة فهي اخطر بقليل من الفراغ...والوحدة صعبة لما تكون عايش بين الناس والاهل والاصدقاء بس بتحس حالك وحيد شعور صعب جدا ..... 

مشكووووووور

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> الفراغ بقاموسي ...انو الانسن يكون عايش بدون هدف او معنى ولا يوجد ما يسعى له ولا يوجد شيء يشغل وقته فيه......اما الوحدة فهي اخطر بقليل من الفراغ...والوحدة صعبة لما تكون عايش بين الناس والاهل والاصدقاء بس بتحس حالك وحيد شعور صعب جدا ..... 
> 
> مشكووووووور


كلام سليم...........بشكرك على المشاركة

----------


## mylife079

الفراغ والوحده الهم معنى واحد

مشكور

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> الفراغ والوحده الهم معنى واحد
> 
> مشكور


كلامك صحيح...بس في بينهم فروق وضحتها في الموضوع

----------


## khaled aljonidee

كلمة شكراً قليله بحقك أخ زيد

الفراغ و الوحده...كلاهما يحققان غايه واحده

----------


## Paradise

الفراغ سم بطئ يقتل فينا الفرح والتقدم في الحياة
الوحدة شعور داخلي صعب التخلص منه لكنه ليس مستحيل

شكرا زيد

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> كلمة شكراً قليله بحقك أخ زيد
> 
> الفراغ و الوحده...كلاهما يحققان غايه واحده


العفو سيد خالد....مشكور ع المرور

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

> الفراغ سم بطئ يقتل فينا الفرح والتقدم في الحياة
> الوحدة شعور داخلي صعب التخلص منه لكنه ليس مستحيل
> 
> شكرا زيد



العفو...شكرا ع المشاركة

----------


## Tiem

الفراغ برايي اتى من عوامل قد عملها الانسان بحياته حتى احس بالفراغ وهاد الاخطر ولكن الوحدة شعور بياتي من الشخص نفسه ناتج عن فشل او ياس  وبيروح مع مدة من الزمن وبالكتير يوم ولكن الفراغ ما بيروح الا بعد اصلاحات حتى يملي الفراغ وربما لن ينجح في املاء تلك الفراغ ولا اتمناه لاي احد...................

مشكور حبيبي زيد على ما قدمت وموضوع هادف لنشر فكر كل الاعضاء حتى نحل ان شاء الله كل  قضية نفسية بيتعرضها كل شخص ومن هيك مواضيع بيكون البدايه..........................
تقبل مني تعليقي ومروري
تيم

----------


## zAiD aLsHuRaFa

اقتباس:
المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Tiem  
_الفراغ برايي اتى من عوامل قد عملها الانسان بحياته حتى احس بالفراغ وهاد الاخطر ولكن الوحدة شعور بياتي من الشخص نفسه ناتج عن فشل او ياس وبيروح مع مدة من الزمن وبالكتير يوم ولكن الفراغ ما بيروح الا بعد اصلاحات حتى يملي الفراغ وربما لن ينجح في املاء تلك الفراغ ولا اتمناه لاي احد...................

مشكور حبيبي زيد على ما قدمت وموضوع هادف لنشر فكر كل الاعضاء حتى نحل ان شاء الله كل قضية نفسية بيتعرضها كل شخص ومن هيك مواضيع بيكون البدايه..........................
تقبل مني تعليقي ومروري
تيم
_



العفو...وان شاء الله الكل يستفيد
وشكرا ع المرووور...

----------

